# Two queries: lining thickness and also possibly too many follicles..pls help!



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Am in 2nd cycle, 50mg days 2-6.

Had cd10 follicle scan today. It showed one 14mm follicle, three at 10mm and one at 8mm. All on same side, other side were all tiny. Fertility nurse said to come back Wednesday for another scan when she hoped the 14mm and maybe one other would have grown but if they all grow then the cycle will need cancelling. Im now stressing about this. Does anyone have any experience or know how likely it is I will be cancelled? Is there anything that can be done? (I'm guessing not.)

Also my lining was only 5mm. I'm trying not worry about that too much as I'm probably at least two days from ov'ing so I guess it could grow another few mms before then? Again does anyone have experience of this and is there anything at all to help? And also just a bit worried - cd10 scan last cycle my lining was 8mm so worried the Clomid is having a bad effect. Will it get worse again next month or is it a bit more random than that?

Sorry loads of questions. Any ideas or experience v v v welcome!

TIA x


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not much help but how do you cancel the cycle? I take it your talking of taking clomid. Is she saying not to have sex In case you release all 5 eggs, they don't mind 2 or 3 I guess.

Hopefully only the 1 or 2 develop by Wednesday. 

I'll keep everything crossed for a good scan Wednesday.


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hi merewyn, yes am talking Clomid and from having had a bit of a google 'cancelling the cycle' is another way of saying no sex! She said two is ok but any more than that and they will cancel.

Thanks for your good wishes...fingers crossed..


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Well surely they can't cancel it then thats down to you, they can just advice. I understand how risky multiple pregnacy is but think I would still have sex incase  you only get the one or two follicles mature. Its easy for me to have my opinion as I'm not in that situation. Only you can decide what's best for you. 

Maybe there is someone whos experienced this that can advice better. 

Will definately be hoping that you don't need to make that decision Wednesday.


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hiya, yes down to me but obviously don't want to risk being octomum!! If it's more than two we won't risk it, so really just have everything crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

If it's any reassurance to you my dr doesn't scan his clOmid patient routinely so I don't have a clue how many (if any) there are so i assume it can't ne too dangerous or risky else they wouldn't let anyone take it without the scanning xx


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm curious to see how this pans out for you


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

So I had another scan today. One follicle at 17mm and two at 13mm. So the plan is now that I go back for another scan tomorrow and assuming all three are still developing they will give me a trigger shot to induce ovulation...I think the idea is that the two little eggs won't be mature yet so inducing Ov now prevents them getting to a big enough size to risk triplets. 

Not sure how to feel. If all three were to develop they'd want us to abstain and I'd be gutted to waste a cycle. Then again...triple pgs are incredibly rare on Clomid and it seems most people don't get monitored like this. Honestly I think I'd prefer not to have it...but they are the experts so guess I'll go with it.


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

How did you get on at the 3rd scan?
Had the little folicles grown too or just the larger one?

Really hope you don't have to waste this cycle.


----------

